# White Plastic Rhinestone station?



## solm96 (Mar 9, 2012)

I keep seeing people with a white plastic looking workstation. Where can I find one of these? Using an old cookie sheet right now.

Thanks


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Not sure about the plastic workstation but I use a metal 13 x 9 cake pan. I have used a plastic tray before but I have found that the plastic can hold static and the rhinestones do not slide back into my storage containers very easy. I do not have this problem with the metal pans.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I have plastic too, and had the same problem with static. That cookie sheet is probably your best bet.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

They also have them at Specialty Graphics and there is a discount code for forum members.

Rhinestone Tray


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

here is a pic up my rhinestone setup!


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

Go to sams club or staples and get a dry erase board most of the work stations are made with the same board


----------



## solm96 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the great input everyone


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

you can purchase large sheets at any home improvement store. They cut to size too.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

Those white trays are developer trays for photography dark rooms. The ones I have are the Cesco-lite brand. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

The ones in my picture are mad from magnetic. Durable and easy to use.


----------

